# Burton Freestyles any good?



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

*Burton Freestyle (bindings) any good?*

some burton freestyles up on WM. anyone have any positive or negative feedback on these?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Cheapest binding Burton Makes. 100% plastic. Hold out for something better. They should have the Ride RX bindings up again before the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I picked a pair up on sale for $80. They have been good and have had no problems so far. I can't tell you about durability because I haven't had them long enough.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

See. Ride RX bindings with the aluminium heel cup ar back up. I would buy those over the Burton Freestyles any day.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would buy Ride Rx's over the top'o'the line Burton Bindings myself, but that's because Burton bindings remind me of some playschool my first sony shit, and I've seen a few of them break and broken one pair of freestyles myself.


----------

